# First Overhire Call



## StageGuy5145 (Aug 4, 2019)

So, I just go my first call on the IATSE Local 3(Pittsburgh, PA) over hire list. Its at the Benedum Center for a load in. I am an extra in the carps department. They told me I'll need basic hand tools. My only concern is, my experience is primarily in Sound and Electrics. I'm not completely illiterate when it comes to carps, but is certainly not where my strength and experience lies. I didn't want to say no since this is my first call and I know that getting asked to join the union means hours on this list. Any suggestions? Do people assume that you know nothing or assume you know everything? Is there anything I should hurry up and learn?


----------



## Footer (Aug 4, 2019)

If its a load in for a road show you need to know how to follow direction and your stage directions. Unless the show is a regional gig or a one off you won't be doing any actual "carpentry". You'll be setting decks, hanging soft goods, laying floors, moving hard goods, possibly rigging. They'll have people there to direct you. If you don't understand the direction given, ask. Don't assume anything. Only do what you are told to do. Make sure you stay with the person you are assigned to and don't "jump crews". 

The hand tools thing is interesting. I'd ask for clarification on that. Basic hand tools for most stagehands is a wrench and gloves. I do know some unions require a much more exhaustive list of tools, including hand saws, socket sets, chisels, hammers, layout tools, etc. I'd ask. Odds are you won't use it but I've seen instances of management using the "basic tools" requirement in contracts to get rid of people they have other issues with.


----------



## StageGuy5145 (Aug 4, 2019)

Footer said:


> If its a load in for a road show you need to know how to follow direction and your stage directions. Unless the show is a regional gig or a one off you won't be doing any actual "carpentry". You'll be setting decks, hanging soft goods, laying floors, moving hard goods, possibly rigging. They'll have people there to direct you. If you don't understand the direction given, ask. Don't assume anything. Only do what you are told to do. Make sure you stay with the person you are assigned to and don't "jump crews".
> 
> The hand tools thing is interesting. I'd ask for clarification on that. Basic hand tools for most stagehands is a wrench and gloves. I do know some unions require a much more exhaustive list of tools, including hand saws, socket sets, chisels, hammers, layout tools, etc. I'd ask. Odds are you won't use it but I've seen instances of management using the "basic tools" requirement in contracts to get rid of people they have other issues with.



So, the steward on the phone told me to “not let the tools thing scare you away”, so maybe that’s what she was referring to.

And as far as attire goes, I know that gloves are a must, but do I need to wear long pants and work boots or are regular tennis/running shoes fine with cargo shorts?


----------



## Footer (Aug 4, 2019)

StageGuy5145 said:


> So, the steward on the phone told me to “not let the tools thing scare you away”, so maybe that’s what she was referring to.
> 
> And as far as attire goes, I know that gloves are a must, but do I need to wear long pants and work boots or are regular tennis/running shoes fine with cargo shorts?



So... bring a wrench, apologize if you don't have something they ask you for and bring that next time. Most places don't have a place to lock up personal stuff anyway so I never bring tools to overhire gig.

When I do overhire for our local union I wear shorts... but I also expect people who work for me at my venue to always wear pants... My venue has A/C everywhere including the dock, most places don't. You can always ask the steward or just default to pants/boot and change on the second day if you can get away with it.


----------



## egilson1 (Aug 4, 2019)

StageGuy5145 said:


> And as far as attire goes, I know that gloves are a must, but do I need to wear long pants and work boots or are regular tennis/running shoes fine with cargo shorts?



Wear Safety shoes/boots. I’d also start with long Pants until you know what the specific hazards of the site are.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 4, 2019)

Wouldnt safety shoes, hard hat, and eye protection be necessary?


----------



## Footer (Aug 4, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> Wouldnt safety shoes, hard hat, and eye protection be necessary?



Eye protection should be supplied by the company hiring you along with safety boots. Most people will wear them, but if you are going to require them you the employer has to pay for them, so most don't require them. Same thing goes for the hard hat too. Most people who do this regularly own all of that, but you should never have to voluntary supply your own.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 4, 2019)

I see. Twas not always so it seems. Just since 2008 by OSHA.


----------



## Footer (Aug 4, 2019)

BillConnerFASTC said:


> I see. Twas not always so it seems. Just since 2008 by OSHA.



Thing is though you usually don't want the shoes, hard hats, or eye protection provided by the company so most still buy their own. The best are the companies that just give you 300 bucks a year for PPE.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 4, 2019)

No to the tennis shoes. Yes to a pair of "robust" looking boots, hiking/work etc... that won't have someone question if it's got a safety toe. If you have safety boots, wear them. 

8" c-wrench, gloves, flashlight and a tape measure. Carp's use tape measures, so bring one.

Wear pants, bring shorts, change at 1st break if everybody is wearing shorts.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 4, 2019)

The carp specific tools I’d probably want to have are a rip claw hammer, 25’ tape measure, two 9/16” gear wrenches and a 5/16” hex T handle.


----------



## Lynnchesque (Aug 4, 2019)

My very first union call I showed up in show blacks and got laughed at 

Do you know what the show is? A concert in an arena is different from a broadway tour. Carp in an arena means 90% throwing decks and building platforms. Road crews will bring the tools needed to put the stuff together, and generally dont want you hammering or cutting their set. 

I bring a c-wrench and a multitool, gloves and my own hardhat, and wear shoes with protection. 

TBH, for your first gig, your #1 goal is to not get run over. Union calls can be hectic; stay aware of your surroundings, watch your fingers and toes, follow your brothers and sisters and learn the way of things.


----------



## StageGuy5145 (Aug 4, 2019)

Lynnchesque said:


> My very first union call I showed up in show blacks and got laughed at
> 
> Do you know what the show is? A concert in an arena is different from a broadway tour. Carp in an arena means 90% throwing decks and building platforms. Road crews will bring the tools needed to put the stuff together, and generally dont want you hammering or cutting their set.
> 
> ...



Its the Load in of the Hello Dolly tour at the Benedum(so yes to it being a theater).


----------



## StageGuy5145 (Aug 4, 2019)

Footer said:


> So... bring a wrench, apologize if you don't have something they ask you for and bring that next time. Most places don't have a place to lock up personal stuff anyway so I never bring tools to overhire gig.
> 
> When I do overhire for our local union I wear shorts... but I also expect people who work for me at my venue to always wear pants... My venue has A/C everywhere including the dock, most places don't. You can always ask the steward or just default to pants/boot and change on the second day if you can get away with it.



After getting another call today and talking with the steward again, she told me that shorts are fine and that boots aren't necessary. Tools she said I would need would be pliars, hammer, screwdriver, and work gloves. Thats what she told me on the phone(her exact words)... just in case anyone is curious.


----------



## Lynnchesque (Aug 4, 2019)

Oh cool, so carps in the theater will be likely laying down a false floor, maybe marly; hanging drops; set pieces will come off the truck in big chunks and have to be pieced together. 

StageGuy5145 said:


> ... pliars, hammer, screwdriver, ...


AKA c-wrench and a multitool  But really, that's kind of a funny tool list. Typical sets will be tied together with bolts and nuts using ratchets or impact guns. I highly doubt you'll be hammering nails, but hey maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## themuzicman (Aug 5, 2019)

gafftapegreenia said:


> The carp specific tools I’d probably want to have are a rip claw hammer, 25’ tape measure, two 9/16” gear wrenches and a 5/16” hex T handle.



On a Yellow Card show if I see a local with a T Handle that a Road Carpenter didn't hand them, we are going to have issues -- Road crews set their own Coffin Locks, and if they want a local to set them, they'll hand you their T-Handle.



Footer said:


> If its a load in for a road show you need to know how to follow direction and your stage directions. Unless the show is a regional gig or a one off you won't be doing any actual "carpentry". You'll be setting decks, hanging soft goods, laying floors, moving hard goods, possibly rigging. They'll have people there to direct you. If you don't understand the direction given, ask. Don't assume anything. Only do what you are told to do. Make sure you stay with the person you are assigned to and don't "jump crews".



100% the best advice here. And don't be the person who is the literal shadow to the Road person...be eager for a task, but when your eagerness turns into being a shadow it can get tiring. I generally tell my local crews a place to hang if they are out of a task and I get sucked into another thing requiring my time -- usually we pull a few chairs near where the amp racks go, or front row in the house on the Amp-side of the stage.


Footer said:


> The hand tools thing is interesting. I'd ask for clarification on that. Basic hand tools for most stagehands is a wrench and gloves.



These are realistically the tools needed on most Yellow Cards. My local only has Arena's and Stadiums's and has a pretty small list of tools - multi-tool, c-wrench, head-lamp, chalk bag, 25' Tape, but above all-else they require every local to show up with a Claw hammer because EVERY local rolls over to steel after their departments trucks are pushed (on the out).


Lynnchesque said:


> so carps in the theater will be likely laying down a false floor, maybe marly;



Carps do the show deck, Props dept. does the Marley.


----------



## Lynnchesque (Aug 5, 2019)

What the heck are you doin to the steel that requires a claw hammer??


----------



## josh88 (Aug 5, 2019)

StageGuy5145 said:


> After getting another call today and talking with the steward again, she told me that shorts are fine and that boots aren't necessary. Tools she said I would need would be pliars, hammer, screwdriver, and work gloves. Thats what she told me on the phone(her exact words)... just in case anyone is curious.



If you find out who built the touring set for Dolly, let us know. I built the broadway version and I'm curious who ended up doing this one.

Also for my venue we'll provide hard hats to everybody and our typical call for carps expects the same, pliers, wrench, hammer, screwdrivers, tape measure and a ratchet is nice.


----------



## themuzicman (Aug 5, 2019)

Lynnchesque said:


> What the heck are you doin to the steel that requires a claw hammer??



Use one pin and a hammer to pop another pin out? I vaguely remember that being a reason, but I haven't worked local crew in that jurisdiction in a minute. I just know I own a hammer in my kit I had to buy to work there.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 5, 2019)

Sometimes set pieces need some love and a hammer is better than your foot.


----------



## EdSavoie (Aug 6, 2019)

Amiers said:


> Sometimes set pieces need some love and a hammer is better than your foot.


Wait, that isn't what steels are for?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 6, 2019)

The hammer is for this style of scaffold.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 6, 2019)

EdSavoie said:


> Wait, that isn't what steels are for?



I mean if you wanna mess up your boots *shrug*


----------



## Lynnchesque (Aug 6, 2019)

Love and persuasion. I'm definitely the idiot using his c-wrench for that sort of thing. 


themuzicman said:


> Use one pin and a hammer to pop another pin out?


Oh, sure sure, for truss pins. I thought you meant something with rigging steel.


----------



## What Rigger? (Aug 6, 2019)

Call the Local and ask the office folks who you can direct your questions to.
There will probably be paperwork to fill out, so get there 30 minutes early. Remember: early is on time. On time is late.
If you don't know what or how to do something- say so. Most of us would rather teach you quickly than have you do something wrong or dangerous.
Being new sucks. So, check your ego and be a new guy. That doesn't mean anybody has the right to verbally abuse you though.

We've all been there. Be sure to let us know how it goes.
Welcome to the Union.


----------



## Footer (Aug 7, 2019)

What Rigger? said:


> Call the Local and ask the office folks who you can direct your questions to.
> There will probably be paperwork to fill out, so get there 30 minutes early. Remember: early is on time. On time is late.
> If you don't know what or how to do something- say so. Most of us would rather teach you quickly than have you do something wrong or dangerous.
> Being new sucks. So, check your ego and be a new guy. That doesn't mean anybody has the right to verbally abuse you though.
> ...



Biggest thing... bring your ID and SS card with you. Better yet, have a color copy ready to go with both your SS card and drivers license on it. You would not believe the number of people who show up to work when I get guys from our union who can't produce either of these pieces of paper. Without them, I can't pay you!!!!


----------



## SteveB (Aug 7, 2019)

Footer said:


> Biggest thing... bring your ID and SS card with you. Better yet, have a color copy ready to go with both your SS card and drivers license on it. You would not believe the number of people who show up to work when I get guys from our union who can't produce either of these pieces of paper. Without them, I can't pay you!!!!



Yeah, if you come to work for us you also need a copy of your high school diploma as well as a copy of your fingerprints. Civil Service for the 1st, working a a public school for the 2nd.


----------



## Amiers (Aug 7, 2019)

Makes me not miss my freelance days. Walking around with all my documents in my backpack 24/7


----------



## TimMc (Aug 9, 2019)

As an IATSE member, former Local officer, and a steward... oops, you already cleared it up with your Local...

My Local requires hard hat conforming to ANSI Z89.1-2009 Type I Class E, to be worn when work is done overhead or when required by the tour, venue, or when the Steward determines hard hats are needed. Truck loaders are required to wear steel toe shoes/boots (or composite toe meeting the same standard). All hands except truck loaders are required to bring an 8" adjustable wrench; and a flashlight, multi tool, gloves and eye protection are strongly recommended. The tour, show or producer are expected to provide any specialty tools or additional tools unless prior notice has been given to the Local.

I wear show blacks to the load in if I'm on the running crew, and I carry a spare black T shirt in my backpack. When I'm not on the running crew I usually wear full length pants because I'd rather rip the fabric than my skin (spilled blood requires a HazMat response and injury report and possible drug/alcohol test).

The advice you've been given about showing up early to complete paperwork, having proof of permission to work (SS card, Green Card, etc), and state or federal government issued ID (DL, state ID card, passport) is spot on.

If you are unsure about an instruction or task, ask the tour person you're working with to clarify or demonstrate. As much as I love my brothers and sisters they are NOT the definitive source of info in a touring show setup.

Come with a good attitude, your PPE and tools and you shouldn't have problems.

Also remember that *danger* lurks 360 degrees in our work. Overhead, to your sides, beneath you. Situational awareness is crucial to going home without injuries to yourself or others.

In Union,

Tim Mc, IATSE Local 190


----------

